# Google Adsense !



## skype20 (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo, 

Undzwar habe ich vorkurzem eine Homepage hochgeladen und habe mich dann daraufhin bei google Adsense angemeldet. Tage später bekomme ich von den eine E-mail das meine Seite abgelehnt wurde. Grund war wegen der Anmeldung. Ich habe eine online community erstellt die es erlaubt angemeldete User Bilder, Fotos und ect. hochzuladen halt wie ein Forum. Daher ist es doch verständlich das ich Bereiche schütze wie Gallerie und Blogs und ect.

Nun meine Frage:

Ist das Normal ? und kann ich mich erneut bewerben ? 

p.s. Sorry wenn es der falsche Berreich ist habe keine Ahnung wo ich solche Angelegenheiten poste.

skype20


----------



## zer0 (22. Juni 2011)

Ich denke der Google Support ist hier die richtige Anlaufstelle!


----------



## alvypetersen (18. Juli 2011)

Zunächst können Sie lesen die Bedingungen google adsense richtig, danach können Sie wieder bewerben


----------

